# What is an Alaska DIY/Transporter Hunt?



## bearstalker (Oct 10, 2010)

The experienced hunter who wants a fair chase hunt, and knows how to do it all, often does not want a guide to hold his hand, to put out bait, or to locate the game animal for him, to tie it up, so to speak. He also does not want to pay the guide price. Alaska's many fine guides do a good job for new hunters, one time hunters, or hunters who don't care about the price and who want full service or luxury. But for the seasoned hunter with a budget, the experience is what matters, the full use of his knowledge and skills to pursue and stalk his game. 
Still, it is expensive and tough to bring in everything needed to outfit a hunt. This is where the Alaskan Transporter comes in. A Transporter is licensed to provide lodging and transportation to the hunt location. When the Transporter's lodging is well located in the hunting unit, or is boat based, no spike or other camp is needed. This gets rid of the need for the DIY hunter to outfit a camp. The hunter brings his weapons, clothing and hunting gear, but does not need tents, cooking equipment, or other bulky and heavy camping equipment. There are drop hunts where the hunter provides absolutely everything, but by using a transporter who lives in the game management area, the Do It Yourself hunter in Alaska does the hunting himself, but has the use of a central camp owned by the Transporter, plus daily transportation to his DIY hunt locations. This special Transporter License fits perfectly with the goals of a DIY hunter with a budget and makes it possible for a non resident hunter to take on the huge challenges of Alaskan terrain and conditions while overcoming the obstacles presented to many by guide prices.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Interesting info. I've been to Kodiak a few times. As I understand it, in Alaska a licensed guide is required to hunt certain big game. Is a Transporter by AK definition also qualify as a guide? If not, what game animals can a Transporter put the DIY hunter on?


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

BearStalker,

Are you an Alaskan Licensed Big Game Transporter? And if so, what big game transport do you offer?

TVCJohn,

In Alaska, non-residents can hunt: moose, caribou, black bear, and sitka black-tailed deer without a guide and an over the counter kill tag.

Bison, elk, and muskox can also be hunted without a guide, but these tags are draw hunts or registration hunts.

Non-residents must have a guide to hunt Dall sheep, mountain goat, and Brown bear. The only way to hunt these animals without a guide is if the hunter has immediate family that are residents of AK (2nd degree of kinship).

AL


----------

